# Check These Out



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

I Came Across The Caragan Kennels. Man They Have Some Beautiful Dogs There. Wouldnt Mind Having One Myself. They Seem To Be A Great Kennel. Just Thought I Would Share It With Y'all. Caragankennels.com


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.caragankennel.com/
nice dogs,i also like the black dogs,ya dont see to many of them around as compared to other colors now,its great to see them....:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a great site Foster. I'm in love with those black pits. OMG Hitman is so handsome and that frist girl Z something. I got to have a black pit someday. I must find a better paying job... I must I want my blue girl and now a black girl ..... dang you Foster something more to pine over.......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know of them ..They are great and have beautiful dogs. They are very strict about their pups and the homes they go to, and they produce exellent dogs.


----------

